

15 Entrepreneurial Blogs worth reading - OCInnovationVlt
http://blogs.wsj.com/independentstreet/2008/06/13/15-entrepreneur-blogs-worth-reading/?mod=rss_WSJBlog

======
edw519
Nice post. I'm familiar with some of these, but some are new. I especially
like Seth Godin and Guy Kawasaki. For the next week or so, I'll sample all of
them, and then update my home page. Thanks.

~~~
OCInnovationVlt
Let me know if you find some better ones too!

